

Don't Slam The Door - lexilewtan
http://blog.lexilewtan.com/dont-slam-the-door

======
alphakappa
As adults, do we really need to be reminded not to slam doors? It is
essentially a tantrum, and while feeling frustrated or ridiculously annoyed is
perfectly normal, it should be expected of us as adults to respond to these
situations without blowing up. Whether in relationships or a job, 'slamming
the door' is nearly guaranteed to make one look like the immature one in the
conflict.

------
lexilewtan
i'm talking to people who aren't quite adults yet, but who are beginning to
craft their adult life through internships, relationships, and mentors.

~~~
SlyShy
I thought this was a great post. It's giving me pause to reconsider how I'm
making my next career moves.

